# Rugby- Heineken cup, Connacht vs Saracens



## Drum (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, my first sports shoot with my new 5D3 and my trusty old 100-400. I haven't post processed anything, constructive C&C welcome.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2013)

If you can afford to I'd suggest faster shutter speeds.

Jim


----------



## AgaphitusDolly (Oct 15, 2013)

I loved it. Seems to be a great effort. I am planning to shoot a softball match. I feel its difficult but would definitely love to give it a try. Read some more wonderful tips here.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree with Jim...faster shutter speeds are needed....though I see you shot at iOS 12500 so it's always a compromise.

Most sports photos are cropped and edited a bit....which is what I did with your photo below, just a 30 second edit...when working in poor available light with fast moving objects, you better know how to edit a bit.

3 is a cool shot and my favorite of the bunch.
I would've tossed out #1...too blurry and the fence ruins it.


----------



## Drum (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I do admit that really for me it was an experiment in high ISO shots with the 5D3. I had never before shot a night game under lights, and with the 100-400 I knew I didn't have much options regarding the aperture - f4.5-5.6, so my choice was 1/250 which I felt was sort of a middle ground. As for the panning in shot one yes it was a bit crappy I didn't actually mean to post it here - but saying that I'm glad I did as it gave me the critique I needed!! I know i'm not a sports pro tog but I did have fun taking the shots!!!


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 22, 2013)

While I'd agree with most of the critique I wouldn't be so harsh on the first one. It's not one I would choose but the good news is that the timing is excellent, not easy getting both player's faces in the tackle and the focus is good. It looks like an important moment in the game so something can be better than nothing.

Maybe even a crop would rescue it a bit . . .

Sports photography involves a lot of luck and skill to get the very best photis and given that I assume you couldn't stand up to get less of the fence that's a worthwhile shot as you develop the techniques.


----------

